# cheapest car parking in dublin city centre



## frunzy

Hi,
just looking for cheapest 'evening' car park in dublin city centre. I know theres one in jervis any other one?
Thanks


----------



## gillarosa

*Re: cheapest cap parking in dublin city centre*

Irish Life on Lower Abbey Street is €5 overnight I believe, but if you need to move the car it closes at midnight. From memory the College of Surgeons at Stephens Green was always quite reasonable overnight too but I haven't parked there in years so can't say what they charge now.


----------



## niceoneted

*Re: cheapest cap parking in dublin city centre*

Dublin city Centre parking for €1.50 per hour or €10 per day
Open 7am to 8 pm
Located in Apollo House at junction of Tara Street and Poolbeg Street.
Brother has used it, it's pay and display but he says it must be a secret not any more!!


----------



## Simeon

*Re: cheapest cap parking in dublin city centre*

Cheapest CAP parking in dublin city centre ?                                                  I would have thought a coat/hat stand.


----------



## spwizard

*Re: cheapest cap parking in dublin city centre*

Depending on where you're going these might be convenient:

Park Rite, Fleet Street, Temple Bar is 24 hour, I don't know the price. You could phone them on 671-4201. 

'Cleary's' 24 hour car park on Marlborough Street is €1.50 after 7pm.


----------



## gearoid

*Re: cheapest cap parking in dublin city centre*



gillarosa said:


> Irish Life on Lower Abbey Street is €5 overnight I believe, but if you need to move the car it closes at midnight. From memory the College of Surgeons at Stephens Green was always quite reasonable overnight too but I haven't parked there in years so can't say what they charge now.



Irish Life are very expensive to park in during the day. Jervis centre is much cheaper.


----------



## Lipstick69

*Re: cheapest cap parking in dublin city centre*

Jervis Centre is €12 for the whole day, and I think the Ilac similar
The Gresham (off O'Connell St) is €16 and Clery's €20
All do overnight deals, apart from Arnotts - after leaving my car there once and going out that night so picked up next day after work, it cost me over €100 as they charge by the hour even overnight!


----------



## shesells

*Re: cheapest cap parking in dublin city centre*

For evening parking, the Royal College of Surgeons is €5.50 from 5pm to 10 am. You must pre-pay to get this rate.


----------



## MissSherry

*Re: cheapest cap parking in dublin city centre*

The old underground carpark on Drury street, Dublin 2 charges only €2 for the whole evening on weekdays. Cant remember the name of the company that runs it but its the one on the Exchequer/Wicklow street end.


----------



## gillarosa

*Re: cheapest cap parking in dublin city centre*



gearoid said:


> Irish Life are very expensive to park in during the day. Jervis centre is much cheaper.


 
The poster is looking for evening parking, thus my post.


----------



## askU

*'CHEAPEST' car parking in dublin city centre*

Whats the latest...who is the cheapest?

ST. STEPHENS GREEN = €12 for 24hrs. Can this be beat?


----------



## askU

askU said:


> Whats the latest...who is the cheapest?
> 
> ST. STEPHENS GREEN = €12 for 24hrs. Can this be beat?



Is Qpark online (as above) still the best price for city centre €12 for 24hrs?
Can anyone beat this?


----------

